# OpenOffice и русские имена файлов [SOLVED]

## _Sir_

Либо не везет, либо я что-то делаю не так  :Smile: 

Но openoffice-bin-2.1.0 на системе

default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop

под kde-3.5.5

файловая система reiserfs

locale ru_RU.utf8

не читает и не сохраняет имена файлов и каталогов в кириллице.

За другими программами подобного не замечено. 

Где читать, где крутить?  :Smile: 

----------

## Subcreator

http://www.zugaina.org/gentoo/fantoo/index.html.en

Ставь ебилды gtk1-utf8 и gtk1-utf8-fix, кстати там ошибка, рассчитано на старый Xorg, поправь пути

----------

## _Sir_

tnx, скачал, дома погляжу внимательно и подробно...

Добавлено:

Я думаю, несмотря на полезность этих патчей, проблема была в том, что локаль была неточно прописана. Видимо, иксы более требовательны к правильному написанию.

Было LANG="ru_RU.utf8"

Стало LANG="ru_RU.UTF-8"

И наконец-то есть возможность не переименовывать файлы с кирилическими именами  :Smile: 

----------

## Subcreator

И точно, локаль действительно была неправильно прописана, не обратил внимания.

Но и патчи нужны, без них в опенофисе и во всех прогах, которые юзают первый gtk, будет криво.

----------

## _Sir_

Да, за адресок спасибо, ибо HOWTO_GTK1_with_UTF8 на fantoo.ru уже давно не поднималась... А я все еще нежно люблю Easytag  :Smile:  которая с некоторых пор "поссорилась" с русскими именами файлов. Теперь и с ней все в порядке!

----------

## lashzcore

могу я порекомендовать сборку ООо от Инфра-Ресурса? там много багфиксов для работы с кириллицей. ТОлько надо брать версию Professional. "Простая" версия от ИР просто русифицирована. текущая версия 2.2

ебилд можно взять rsync://st.mobil-bank.ru/portageoverlay/app-office/ooo-ir-pro-bin

----------

## Loryk

Что-то у меня по вышесказанным инструкциям не получилось, но это от не опытности  :Smile:  О каких путях шла речь, можно с этого места поподробнее? А то без них ебилды поставились а эффекта = 0.

----------

## _Sir_

 *Loryk wrote:*   

> Что-то у меня по вышесказанным инструкциям не получилось, но это от не опытности  О каких путях шла речь, можно с этого места поподробнее? А то без них ебилды поставились а эффекта = 0.

 Если вопрос сформулирован правильно -- в нем половина ответа. А так могу лишь сказать, что неисповедимы пути господни. А вы о каких путях?

----------

## _Sir_

 *lashzcore wrote:*   

> Только надо брать версию Professional. "Простая" версия от ИР просто русифицирована. текущая версия 2.2
> 
> ебилд можно взять rsync://st.mobil-bank.ru/portageoverlay/app-office/ooo-ir-pro-bin

 Спасибо за адрес! Ну а там под какую платформу? 

Я может и торможу, нормально работающее дерево портежей освобождает от необходимости следить за проблемами совместимости. А при локальном дереве следить приходится. На винды я сборку от Инфра-ресурс уже переставил пользователям, думаю, что эта компания свое возьмет на нашем рынке  :Smile: 

----------

## Loryk

Хмм, это да - неисповедимы  :Wink:  думал понятно из контекста:

 *Quote:*   

> Ставь ебилды gtk1-utf8 и gtk1-utf8-fix, кстати там ошибка, рассчитано на старый Xorg, поправь пути

 

Собственно вопрос о каких путях идет речь ... и какими они должны быть ...

----------

## lashzcore

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

> [quote="lashzcore"rsync://st.mobil-bank.ru/portageoverlay/app-office/ooo-ir-pro-bin

 Спасибо за адрес! Ну а там под какую платформу? 

Я может и торможу, нормально работающее дерево портежей освобождает от необходимости следить за проблемами совместимости. А при локальном дереве следить приходится. На винды я сборку от Инфра-ресурс уже переставил пользователям, думаю, что эта компания свое возьмет на нашем рынке  :Smile: [/quote]

в .ebuild'е прописаны x86 и amd-64 архитектуры. в обцем, на линухе (в частности на дебиане и генту) работает на отлично.

Да, инфраресурсовцы молодцы.

----------

## _Sir_

Правленые ebuilds для исправления глюков на gtk+ при установке локали в utf8:

```
sir@bb ~ $ cat /usr/local/portage/app-i18n/gtk1-utf8/gtk1-utf8-1.0.ebuild

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils

DESCRIPTION="Fix for GTK1+ && ru_RU.UTF8"

HOMEPAGE="http://wiki.fantoo.ru/index.php/HOWTO_GTK1_with_UTF8"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="x86 amd64"

RDEPEND=">=x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r11 x11-base/xorg-x11 media-fonts/terminus-font"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}"

src_install() {

        dodir /usr/share/X11/locale/ru_RU.UTF-8

        insinto /usr/share/X11/locale/ru_RU.UTF-8/

        doins ${FILESDIR}/XLC_LOCALE

        doins ${FILESDIR}/XI18N_OBJS

        doins ${FILESDIR}/Compose

        insinto /etc/gtk

        doins ${FILESDIR}/gtkrc.ru_RU.UTF-8

        einfo "Please, read documentation here"

        einfo "http://wiki.fantoo.ru/index.php/HOWTO_GTK1_with_UTF8"

}

pkg_postinst() {

    perl -pi -e 's|en_US.UTF-8/Compose\s+ru_RU.UTF-8|ru_RU.UTF-8/Compose ru_RU.UTF-8|' /usr/share/X11/locale/compose.dir

    perl -pi -e 's|en_US.UTF-8/Compose:\s+ru_RU.UTF-8|ru_RU.UTF-8/Compose: ru_RU.UTF-8|' /usr/share/X11/locale/compose.dir

    perl -pi -e 's|en_US.UTF-8/XLC_LOCALE\s+ru_RU.UTF-8|ru_RU.UTF-8/XLC_LOCALE ru_RU.UTF-8|' /usr/share/X11/locale/locale.dir

    perl -pi -e 's|en_US.UTF-8/XLC_LOCALE:\s+ru_RU.UTF-8|ru_RU.UTF-8/XLC_LOCALE: ru_RU.UTF-8|' /usr/share/X11/locale/locale.dir

}
```

```
sir@bb ~ cat /usr/local/portage/app-i18n/gtk1-utf8-fix/gtk1-utf8-fix-1.0.ebuild

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils

DESCRIPTION="Fix for GTK1+ && ru_RU.UTF8"

HOMEPAGE="http://wiki.fantoo.ru/index.php/HOWTO_GTK1_with_UTF8"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="x86 amd64"

RDEPEND=">=x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r11 x11-base/xorg-x11 media-fonts/terminus-font"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}"

src_install() {

        dodir /usr/share/X11/locale/ru_RU.UTF-8

        insinto /usr/share/X11/locale/ru_RU.UTF-8/

        doins ${FILESDIR}/XLC_LOCALE

        doins ${FILESDIR}/XI18N_OBJS

        doins ${FILESDIR}/Compose

        insinto /usr/share/X11/locale/

        doins ${FILESDIR}/compose.dir

        doins ${FILESDIR}/locale.alias

        doins ${FILESDIR}/locale.dir

        insinto /etc/gtk

        doins ${FILESDIR}/gtkrc.iso-10646-1

        dosym /etc/gtk/gtkrc.iso-10646-1 /etc/gtk/gtkrc.ru_RU.UTF-8

        dosym /etc/gtk/gtkrc.iso-10646-1 /etc/gtk/gtkrc.ru

        ewarn "Don't forget to run etc-update or dispatch-conf after emerge!"

        einfo "Please, read documentation here"

        einfo "http://wiki.fantoo.ru/index.php/HOWTO_GTK1_with_UTF8"

}
```

Следует иметь в виду, что http://wiki.fantoo.ru/ мертв. И в целом, ebuilds староваты. У меня работает для amd64 и x86. Но могут быть ошибки  :Smile: )

----------

## Angel

Ну научите вы офис сохранять по русски.

На винчестерах бывают сбои, и не всегда аппаратные. Глюканёт программа и винт перестанет монтироваться.

Как много вы знаете утилит восстановления данных под reisefs?

А если файлы на русском?

Сколько будет мата, особенно когда директория названа "моя любимая папка", вместо "LikeFolder", да ещё под reiserfs.

----------

## _Sir_

 *Angel wrote:*   

> Как много вы знаете утилит восстановления данных под reisefs?
> 
> А если файлы на русском? Сколько будет мата, особенно когда директория названа "моя любимая папка", вместо "LikeFolder", да ещё под reiserfs.

 За 4 года использования gentoo, причем это все время reiserfs и (о ужас!) reiser4, кроме, разумеется, корня и /boot раздела, еще ни разу не приходилось ничего восстанавливать, хотя сбоев было достаточно. Насчет "русских" имен файлов -- для utf-8 это параллельно. Это все же не ntfs, якобы уникодный, с которым я работал немецкими программками, даже не подозревающими о существовании русского языка... Там да, проблемно было  :Smile: 

LikeFolder означает "похожий на папку", а вовсе не "любимая мамка"  :Smile: 

Короче говоря, по факту приходится работать с большим количеством файлов, уже названных по-русски, например, забрав кучу файлов у винднавозников. И сидеть и тупо перебивать латиницей названия я не буду. 

А кто боится сильно потерять данные -- Welcome to /usr/portage/app-backup

----------

## _Sir_

 *lashzcore wrote:*   

> могу я порекомендовать сборку ООо от Инфра-Ресурса? там много багфиксов для работы с кириллицей. ТОлько надо брать версию Professional. "Простая" версия от ИР просто русифицирована. текущая версия 2.2
> 
> ебилд можно взять rsync://st.mobil-bank.ru/portageoverlay/app-office/ooo-ir-pro-bin

 И где брать ebuilds? Я думаю, что закрытый снаружи доступ на этом ресурсе -- правильное решение  :Smile: 

----------

